# US option search site



## fill (13 March 2011)

Does anyone know of a site or search engine that will allow me to search for US options that meet certain criteria, eg if I set open interest minimum value,  minimum days to expiry, distance from stock close to option strike price, and various other stock and option criteria.

 Thanks   Fill


----------



## 1337trader (14 March 2011)

No sites that I know of, but you can get a free think or swim account or optionsxpress. 

ToS you have to download the progam (free) but it has all the functions you want and more.

OX has it as well and can be HTML based (browser) or you can download their Xtend program.


----------

